# Once in a lifetime!



## tgw925 (Feb 12, 2014)

Headed to my parents house after work to get some tax stuff done and check a few hog traps, little did I know I would see something that I will probably NEVER see again. There is a small pond in the front of the neighborhood and over the past 12 years I have maybe seen half a dozen ducks in it. Well two ducks caught my eye and instantly I was confused. They were only 50 yards from me and I could clearly see that one was a woody drake. The other duck was white so I told myself it had to be some type of pond duck, but had to put it in my scope to make sure it wasn't what I thought it could be. Sure enough, it was an albino/apricot woody. Watched it in the scope for a few minutes not believing my eyes. I have looked all on the internet to see pictures of them but I have only found a hand full. Apparently it is very rare, and to see it where I did blows my mind! And to top it off, found about 500 redheads half a mile down the road. This is just a photo I found in google of an apricot wood duck. Anyone else ever seen one?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful!  Congrats for sure!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 12, 2014)

*kinda like this one*

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=775687&stc=1&d=1392254827


----------



## Toffy (Feb 12, 2014)

*Wow*

Both those ducks are stunning


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 12, 2014)

The one I saw had more of a eclipse mallard color rather than the gray shades. It was solid white with some shades of blonde. If it were still season I would have found some steel pellets quick fast and in a hurry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2014)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=775687&stc=1&d=1392254827



Wow!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 13, 2014)

photoshop!!!! JK  that's an awesome pic!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Feb 13, 2014)

To bad season is closed.


----------



## andyparm (Feb 13, 2014)

Buddy of mine killed one about 8 years ago in a south GA swamp. Pic of it in my album. Only one I've ever seen. Very rare! That's awesome you saw it in good daylight.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2014)

So who here would have risked an out of season ticket for that
sorry i couldn't resist......


----------



## andyparm (Feb 13, 2014)

What do you mean?? Like a duck season?? Never heard of one...


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would if I knew I could keep the duck...something that rare is worth the ticket for me.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 13, 2014)

Depends on just how close it was to homes and civilization. In the woods it's dead and going on my wall. And I for one don't break game laws, but we're talking about a once in a lifetime bird.

DB


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2014)

tgw925 said:


> I would if I knew I could keep the duck...something that rare is worth the ticket for me.



Well.........


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2014)

andyparm said:


> What do you mean?? Like a duck season?? Never heard of one...



You sound like a couple of guys i know


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> So who here would have risked an out of season ticket for that
> sorry i couldn't resist......


----------



## dillakilla12 (Feb 13, 2014)

http://m.mallardlanefarms.com/site/...82c12a4ec4a7d&fw_sig_tier=1&fb_sig_network=fw


----------



## dillakilla12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Could always buy one for a pet, kill it, and get it mounted. Lol


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just wouldn't be the same raising one. Of course i'm kicking myself for not shooting it, everyone would be. But I did the right thing and refrained from breaking the law. Maybe next year


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 13, 2014)

More than likely it was a pet escapee anyway. Maybe not but i bet there are more in captivity than in the wild.


----------



## wray912 (Feb 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> So who here would have risked an out of season ticket for that
> sorry i couldn't resist......


----------



## Marverylo287 (Feb 20, 2014)

i was walking through a swamp late morning back in mid january when one of these jumped up. i fumbled for my gun and he was gone before i could get a shot off. didnt realize what it was til i saw this thread now i have a sick feeling in my stomach.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 9, 2014)

I've seen this goose a few times this year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 9, 2014)

thats one of them farm bird escapees^^^^


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> thats one of them farm bird escapees^^^^



It could be. Its living in north metro Atlanta now and just showed up a few weeks ago with a big group of geese. Like the non migrating pigeons the non migrating geese have increased their numbers in north metro Atlanta lately.


----------

